# Throttle Body Electric Plugs



## jdski59 (Aug 15, 2016)

Just replaced the throttle body after fixing a water jacket on my 1999 Nissan Altima with the 2.4 engine. I did not mark the electical plugs. One is a brown plug and the other is gray. There is no markings on the body or wiring to indicate which plug goes in the top or bottom spot. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, John.:


----------

